# Portable Dust Collection Enclosure for noise



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I purchased the Delta 50-720CT a couple weeks ago. So far it has been working great, and handles everything I have been using. I roll it around and attach it to one tool at a time using Rocklers Dust Right system, which I strongly recommend if you are doing the same. Anyways, the noise doesn't seem to be too terrible outside of my garage, but inside is a different story. My garage has insulated walls covered with 1/4" hardboard on the bottom half and 1/4" pegboard on the top half of the walls. The ceiling is insulated as well and is covered with 5/8? drywall. The floor is concrete and my walls are covered in shelves with boxes and tools (woodworking and garden). The garage door is solid wood 1" thick I believe, maybe a little more.

I do wear ear protection, but still this thing sounds louder than my 12gal shop vac did in here(although at a lower frequency). I would love to lay down duct work and get a bigger dust collector that could sit in a closet covered in sound dampening material, but that isn't going to happen for a long time. So in the mean time I have to roll it around, although not very far. Anyways, I was thinking of possible ways to dampen the noise for my own sanity. Since this is my first dust collector though I'm not too familiar with its noise properties. The enclosure is metal, and there is no ductwork that goes from the motor to the impeller, its just an open chute. I'm guessing most of the noise is either coming from the motor, impeller blades, or the cartridge(exhaust). What would be the best way to dampen the noise while still being able to roll it around and have it perform efficiently.

I was thinking of a closet on wheels with vents for air but I'm not sure if that would restrict CFm too much. If I make too few vents, it will get too hot in their and there won't be enough airflow. If I make too many then the sound dampening wouldn't be beneficial. Would a sound dampening foam lined box placed just over the motor with a few air vent slots work? Any suggestions would be great. Has anyone had experience sound dampening a portable dust collector?

Eric


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have thought about doing the same thing. I have a dust collector in the basement. I think the main thing is to make sure that you can still crank the handle to clean the filter. I googled your dc, it is a canister, right?
Make sure you can see the bag, so you know when it's time to empty.I really don't think air flow would be a concern being boxed in. If it has a TEFC motor, it shouldn't overheat, under normal conditions. I think an actual closet would be the best way to go, if you can swing it. Just my amateur opinion.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input hairy. I am seriously considering it. I have all these workshop projects I want to do since I am still starting out and setting up shop (is it ever finished?). But I need to get these nightstands started so it may have to wait, although it would make making the nightstands more pleasant. Would you recommend making vent slots around the cartridge to allow air back in the shop? Near the motor too?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This might be 1 of those things you have to try, and see what works. How about ear plugs and earmuffs? Like a belt and suspenders. Use duct tape and cardboard boxes to make a trial box. Maybe a wrap, like on water heaters? Good luck with it.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'll use cardboard first and some acoustical foam. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## JenWoodworking (Dec 29, 2009)

Soooo, how did it work out for you? I am in the middle of building one. 1×2 frame with 1/4" ply and 2" foam insulation on a 3/4" base. May be a little heavy duty, but i am also going to use it for a clamp rack/storage.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to buidl it yet  Hopefully I'll get some time this summer to. I would love to see pics though if you have any.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Go to http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19297#post162137 and you can see one persons solution to a screaming shop vac. There is a video and you can hear the difference. You might be able to modify the design for you DC.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome, I may have to try that as next project. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have done this with my shop vac. The only problem I had was that the motor heated up inside the box and could get pretty warm. Otherwise it worked great to baffle the noise to a tolerable level.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm a little worried about the heat build up. I'm still researching how I want to tackle my noise issue.


----------

